
As Many Americans Have Criminal Records as College Diplomas - VestingAxis
https://www.brennancenter.org/blog/just-facts-many-americans-have-criminal-records-college-diplomas
======
VestingAxis
Slightly dated but eye opening article. Researchers estimate that by age 23
nearly one in three Americans will have been arrested. The number of Americans
with criminal records today is larger than the entire U.S. population in 1900.

Living in the bay area these numbers were eye opening to me. Maybe YC isn't
the right place for this discussion, but as a tech worker I'm wondering how we
as a community can bring about any change to help disenfranchised youth.

